# Fitness Trainers Wanted



## PowerRun (Jun 19, 2017)

My DD is getting ready to play her first year of D1 soccer. She's working to get in shape but would love to find a fitness trainer that can really push her beyond her perceived limits. She wants someone to work with her and her summer fitness guide.

We're in North Orange County but willing to travel to South Orange County if necessary, anybody have any recommendations for a great fitness trainer? She's got 4 weeks before she leaves. Help!!!


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 19, 2017)

PowerRun said:


> My DD is getting ready to play her first year of D1 soccer. She's working to get in shape but would love to find a fitness trainer that can really push her beyond her perceived limits. She wants someone to work with her and her summer fitness guide.
> 
> We're in North Orange County but willing to travel to South Orange County if necessary, anybody have any recommendations for a great fitness trainer? She's got 4 weeks before she leaves. Help!!!


When did she get her strength and conditioning packet?  She is going to have to work her tail off to get college fit in 4 weeks.  Good luck to her.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jun 19, 2017)

At Fanatics Gym in Yorba Linda, they have a bunch of on staff trainers that are very advanced in their craft. There are a number of former, current, and future D1 soccer players that train there. I've given my player's fitness packet to one of their trainers, and he worked with her last summer and this summer. And she was and will be in great shape going into the fall season. 4 weeks is not a lot of time to work with, but something is better than nothing. PM me if YL is convenient for you, and I will give you the trainers info.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 20, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> At Fanatics Gym in Yorba Linda, they have a bunch of on staff trainers that are very advanced in their craft. There are a number of former, current, and future D1 soccer players that train there. I've given my player's fitness packet to one of their trainers, and he worked with her last summer and this summer. And she was and will be in great shape going into the fall season. 4 weeks is not a lot of time to work with, but something is better than nothing. PM me if YL is convenient for you, and I will give you the trainers info.


You act like you have experience with what is required to play at the D1 level.  You are such a homer!!


----------



## PowerRun (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for your replies! DD found a few other college athletes and a coach and they've been working out really hard. She was cutting it close but she has the determination to make it.


----------



## The Driver (Jun 27, 2017)

Take the packet to a park or your dds high school. Leaked D1 summer packets oh my. Big Ups to your dd!!!!!


----------

